# Oh craigslist..



## HoosierShadow

What is a bora goat? :scratch: Maybe these are the same people selling the pygmea goat?? :scratch: :idea: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Another one just posted today....4-5 yr old pygmy goat...been running with boer buck...it says no worries because boers tend to throw smallish kids by nature? WTH? LOL


----------



## Itchysmom

Sounds like they need some edumacation!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Sounds like they need some edumacation!


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Song

R yu geyes seyin peepl dont spel thinz rite? :wink: 

Howz about the "beer" goats for meat (they meant Boer), or the white Saanens with no ears (la Manchas). Or the pygmys that are actually Nubians? It drives me nuts!!


----------



## Dani-1995

What about the steer goats (wethers)? I swear its hard to believe some of those people actually own goats!


----------



## Amos

:ROFL: :slapfloor: 

Yup, or the Boar goat, the Nurbian, the Obasli.


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL or something I see a lot of.....brush goat...LOL

I've been scanning craigslist looking for a doe nearby....but omg some of these ads...LOL

Oh...the same one that posted about the pygmy posted another for a boer buck says they don't want to paper him just to 'enflate price'....HUH? If I can paper a buckling I sure would, it might help him sell a lot better especially for what they are asking....or at least let the people who buy him register him....Having the means but not wanting to do it because of 'price' just is a big turn off for me....not trying to bash people, but good grief...


----------



## Jessaba

me and my friend see these postings everyday and laugh our butts off...
below are some of the best ones

pigmy
pygmie
newbian
boar
kilko


Our favorite is Newbian. It even inspired me to our our nubian Newbz


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I saw Le munchie today.

French food anybody?!

I wish people would get educated on atleast the proper spelling of goats. :sigh:


----------



## HoosierShadow

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> I saw Le munchie today.
> 
> French food anybody?!
> 
> I wish people would get educated on atleast the proper spelling of goats. :sigh:


LOL!!! OMG.... :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Song

:slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: I love it!! A le munchie!! It kind of fits them.... Hahahaha, I'm going to be chortling about that all day now... Hehehe.


----------



## Jessaba

its not hard to research correct spelling of what you are selling LOL!

those people I'm worried about buying from lol


----------



## toth boer goats

> R yu geyes seyin peepl dont spel thinz rite? :wink:


 :ROFL:

You all are too much...LOL :laugh:  :thumb:


----------



## VickiH

:laugh: I've got Le Munchies :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

> :laugh: I've got Le Munchies :ROFL:


 That is so funny... :ROFL: :thumb:


----------



## WarPony

That is Parsley's new nickname. Le Munchie...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Makes me want to go out right now and buy a Le Munchie!!!!


----------



## VickiH

Heehee - Hoosier, I've got one I need to sell but I haven't listed her on CL because she's currently one-horned. I have a Unihorn mini LeMunchie :ROFL: 

I think I'm a bit slap-happy today :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: :applaud:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I have seen many people call wethers geldings! And sometimes they call them weathers! LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow

VickiH said:


> Heehee - Hoosier, I've got one I need to sell but I haven't listed her on CL because she's currently one-horned. I have a Unihorn mini LeMunchie :ROFL:
> 
> I think I'm a bit slap-happy today :greengrin:


WOWEEEE!!! A Unigoat! How rare is that!!! You should list her as a Unigoat Le Munchie just to see if you get any responses... :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer

We have something like Craigs List, its called Kijiji.

There you can find the elusive "Andy Goat". Yours for only $150.....


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Look at that udder! Poor goat!


----------



## Itchysmom

Le Munchie? Isn't that what you get when you smoke pot in France? 

OMG, that udder looks so weird! I think she needs a bra!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Lost Prairie said:


> I have seen many people call wethers geldings! And sometimes they call them weathers! LOL :slapfloor:


I may have been guilty of the second (weather) but that is my spell check not me. :wink:

Some of the ones I see are really funny. I have actually seen one for a rare unicorn goat (just one horn in the middle of its head!) how bout that cur!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Itchysmom said:


> Le Munchie? Isn't that what you get when you smoke pot in France?


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :laugh:

I think so!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Itchysmom said:


> Le Munchie? Isn't that what you get when you smoke pot in France?
> 
> OMG, that udder looks so weird! I think she needs a bra!


Lol! This is the funniest thread on here! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

OK this makes me feel better lol I see the WEIRDEST POSTS EVERRRR!

There was one that said Nigerian Puppy for sale So I looked and it was for a goat! But they said its a goat puppy....UHHH!! LOL

Then this guy emails me about my add(Nigerian Dwarf Goats for sale)

He emails and says

"I thought Slaverly was illegal? SO what you have like 10 nigerians in your barn that you are BREEDING and then selling there kids on bottles?? Your SICK! Im reporting you right away and I hope you go to jail you lowlife!" 

There were some other words I didnt think needed to be read LOL

I emailed him back and explained that these were NIGERIAN DWARF GOATS!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Then this guy emails me about my add(Nigerian Dwarf Goats for sale)
> 
> He emails and says
> 
> "I thought Slaverly was illegal? SO what you have like 10 nigerians in your barn that you are BREEDING and then selling there kids on bottles?? Your SICK! Im reporting you right away and I hope you go to jail you lowlife!"
> 
> There were some other words I didnt think needed to be read LOL
> 
> I emailed him back and explained that these were NIGERIAN DWARF GOATS!!


Wow! Did he ever email back??


----------



## HoosierShadow

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> OK this makes me feel better lol I see the WEIRDEST POSTS EVERRRR!
> 
> There was one that said Nigerian Puppy for sale So I looked and it was for a goat! But they said its a goat puppy....UHHH!! LOL
> 
> Then this guy emails me about my add(Nigerian Dwarf Goats for sale)
> 
> He emails and says
> 
> "I thought Slaverly was illegal? SO what you have like 10 nigerians in your barn that you are BREEDING and then selling there kids on bottles?? Your SICK! Im reporting you right away and I hope you go to jail you lowlife!"
> 
> There were some other words I didnt think needed to be read LOL
> 
> I emailed him back and explained that these were NIGERIAN DWARF GOATS!!


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Amos

HA!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

OH MY GOD. Oh my God.

PEOPLE. 
I'm not even sure I'm from their species. xDD

Edited to add I'm with the smarter race- everyone on TGS :grouphug:


----------



## liz

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> OH MY GOD. Oh my God.
> 
> PEOPLE.
> I'm not even sure I'm from their species. xDD
> 
> Edited to add I'm with the smarter race- everyone on TGS :grouphug:


 :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Goat Song

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: These are hysterical!


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: :dance:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Did the guy actually report you, and did anyone come out? That would be hilarious if someone took it that seriously.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Once I told him, I NEVER heard back lol...I think he was probably feeling very stupid.....


----------



## Farmgirl675

Thanks ya'll I needed to laugh today!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Ok so usually I do not talk about this on the forums...but I contacted someone about a doe, and she's a pretty girl, but she just looks so skinny....she's a boer, and supposed to be preggo, but wow...
I know I should just steer clear, as I want to find a nice breeding doe <doesn't have to be preggo> in my price range. I almost wonder if on the right program she could be built back up...but I have a doe right now that is nothing but bones - I pulled her kids from her because they wore her down so bad. So I already have a 'problem' goat, I don't need another one.... It's an hour drive to go see this girl, otherwise I'd go over and take a look anyway.... She doesn't have the big meaty build that I want....but I wonder with care she couldn't produce some nice kids? Man oh man....of course I'd never pay what they are asking....


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

What city is the CL add in? Or can you post the link?


----------



## Sans Gene Goats

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: my stomach hurts y'all made me laugh so much!!! :ROFL:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one : It said Goats, natures lawn mowers,( they looked to be Alpine and a mix)It showed the goats then it said..The last pic is a bull, he is the sire of the withers... :scratch: I thought males were bucks :scratch: lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL!!!!! I love how people call them lawn mowers anyway!

There is a miniature pigmea listead now..hehe...


----------



## TexasRanger

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL or something I see a lot of.....brush goat...LOL
> 
> I've been scanning craigslist looking for a doe nearby....but omg some of these ads...LOL
> 
> Oh...the same one that posted about the pygmy posted another for a boer buck says they don't want to paper him just to 'enflate price'....HUH? If I can paper a buckling I sure would, it might help him sell a lot better especially for what they are asking....or at least let the people who buy him register him....Having the means but not wanting to do it because of 'price' just is a big turn off for me....not trying to bash people, but good grief...


"Brush goat" in my area usually is a mixed breed. People tend to buy those by the herd to eat the weeds/shrubs on their 300+ acres.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks for the explination of Brush goat...now can someone tell me what is a 'regular goat?' :laugh: 
Someone is advertising some goats, they said no particular breed, just regular goats...LOL
I emailed them to ask for pics as I am curious what kind of goats they are...


----------



## Frosty1

Lol I saw an ad titled "Friendly weather goat" Is that anything like fair weather friends? :ROFL: I also saw "Bread goats. Not sure what bread." :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

This is sure an entertaining subject..... :laugh: :greengrin:


----------



## minibarn

Happy Hobby Farmer said:


> We have something like Craigs List, its called Kijiji.
> 
> There you can find the elusive "Andy Goat". Yours for only $150.....


Wrong goat terms & spelling bloopers drive me crazy! It's obvious how little some people know about their own livestock.
I too saw that pic of the funny looking udder on pg 2. Is that normal or ok to be like that? They advertised her as being a great milker with high production.


----------



## Amos

It looks like she was never milked and her udder went BOOM. No udder should look remotely like that. Poor gal.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Okay...I wasn't going to do this, but I have too....I don't like blasting people or calling them out like this...but if your going to place an ad on something like craigslist....

Does this goat look FAT???? and 2 1/2 months pregnant...seriously???? I wonder if these people understand and know what a boer goat should look like? I considered going to look at her, but we decided not too. I have a doe that is run down from being the bottom of the pecking order and having twins on her the last few months...I don't need another project goat right now....I've rescued a doe before that looked great after a couple of weeks here and she wasn't much work, other than having the worst case of foot rot I could even think of... but still....I don't have a very good place for quarantine right now...










Another picture..


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer

minibarn said:


> Happy Hobby Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have something like Craigs List, its called Kijiji.
> 
> There you can find the elusive "Andy Goat". Yours for only $150.....
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong goat terms & spelling bloopers drive me crazy! It's obvious how little some people know about their own livestock.
> I too saw that pic of the funny looking udder on pg 2. Is that normal or ok to be like that? They advertised her as being a great milker with high production.
Click to expand...

No, it should NOT look like that. I think she had mastitis, the other side of her udder does not appear to look like that, but hard to see in the photos. She's so thin too, and looks wormy. Poor thing!

I see they've corrected their ad a bit now, it doesn't say "Andy goat" it says Nanny goat now :roll: .


----------



## Frosty1

Lol, on something like craigslist, I found this ad. "MALE wether. asking $200.00." LOL!


----------



## xymenah

Just searching CL and found someone selling a La Man Cha doahling. Poor goat they are selling her because she keeps breaking the chain she is tied to.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Here's one from today....hehe...

La Manchie Nanny


----------



## GingersMaMa

Seen this today- 2 half kinko billys , Whats a kinko? lol
also a Nubbian milk goat :ROFL: 
Last there was someone selling all different breeds of goats , mostly those tiny eared kind, all going to be dwarfs , all parents on site. lol


----------



## Jessaba

OMG...I just saw a post saying the following 

"Looking for goats - $200 (Atlanta)
We are looking to start having goats at our urban farm. We will be using them for clearing and for education. I would like to get at least 4 goats for this price delivered. "

guess they want you to feed them everyday for them too? :GAAH:


----------



## GingersMaMa

here's another one -Two sweet and friendly wethers would like a new home. Our boys raised them from bottle babies, they are 2 years old now. The brown one, Bambi, doesn't mind being ridden by small children!! Only to a pet home


----------



## Goat Song

I just saw an ad for a "Suffolk sheep buck". :roll: Good grief!

Also saw this one:

"We have a herd of ewes and lambs there is 16 total must take all of them. Don't waste my time i don't no anything about them. They were left to us and we have no use for them email me a name and phone number and i will call you back. You don't have to tell me your life story or what you are doing with them. And no they are not pets and no i will not help you catch them." 

Nice little ad there... :laugh:


----------



## citylights

My fave is one from our San Diego Craig's list here -- 

"For sale: Feisty, one-eared SIBERIAN dwarf goat."

as we all know a lot of miniature goats live in Siberia! Probably wearing little, tiny Russian Babushkas!

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL!!!!! OMG that is hysterical!!!! 

Today we stopped by the Mexican grocery and I was going down an aisle...at the end of one aisle was a display that had little snacks - you know the peanuts/sunflower seeds/ misc. But this was Spanish named snacks...I saw 'Munchies' and instantly thought about the Le Munchies LOL!!!!!! OMG.....just too funny...I'll never be the same reading things after this thread!


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL:


----------



## Frosty1

LOL I love the SIBERIAN goats!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: And yes, I too am the proud owner of four LeMunchies. :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Have you heard of this ? Half Ibex-Half Nubian Billy ?


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz

citylights said:


> My fave is one from our San Diego Craig's list here --
> 
> "For sale: Feisty, one-eared SIBERIAN dwarf goat."
> 
> as we all know a lot of miniature goats live in Siberia! Probably wearing little, tiny Russian Babushkas!
> 
> :ROFL: :slapfloor:


^I wonder if that is like a one eyed, one horned, flying, purple people eater?


----------



## GingersMaMa

another -
THESE ARE NORWEIGEN DWARFS


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my.... :doh: :laugh:


----------



## Goat Song

"For Sale - Alphine goats". And it was a picture of Nigerians!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Frosty1

LOL there was a post on my town's craigslist that said, Heifer (girl) cow for sale. then there was a pic, and the cow in the pic was a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## packhillboers

My husband and I read through some of the Craigslist adds and just crack up sometimes. When there is a real funny or strange one, I sometimes copy it to my 'funny craiglist file' 

Here is one we found while looking for a puppy years ago. It is actually quite sad if it is for real but it is hard to believe people would inbreed dogs like this. I think it may not be a real add and the people are making a point of what inbreeding dogs can do. Here it is in it's original form minus phone numbers and address:

Puppies free to good homes (Reno)
________________________________________
Reply to: see below 

SPECIAL NEEDS, these are pit bull puppies they are inbreeds. The father and daughter had a litter of pups together, then the father (grandfather) had a litter of puppies with the granddaughter. 4 of the pups need special care. They might be just fine. 3 of the 6 pups are missing an eye. Nothing weird. There is just an empty socket. Then the 4th pup has a very severe twisted front leg. May never walk on it. Problally needs to be amputated. The other 2 seem ok. She originaly had 7 pups, we had to put one down she was missing her lower jaw. Bless her heart. 
Please ***********
I am sorry I have NO pics. Thanks


----------



## milkmaid

Oh, my. :shocked: IMO, that is unlikely to be true. I don't think a single line would carry that many different mutations. :? 
Some of these are really funny! I want a Le Munchie! They sound cute!


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one -1 pygmy buckling asking $30 - he is polled and was born in Feb. Very nice friendly little guy. His sire is mini mancha :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: :thumb:


----------



## WarPony

nice one I just stumbled across: 

LAMA'S,PIGMEY GOAT'S, AND MINHORSE


----------



## mrs. lam

Hey, Warpony! What's the number for that one? I needs me a good lama to guard me some goaties. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## WarPony

mrs. lam said:


> Hey, Warpony! What's the number for that one? I needs me a good lama to guard me some goaties. :laugh:
> 
> Gina


I wanted to email them and say, "You are selling the LAMA'S what?" but then I felt like the grammar police so i just chuckled to myself and posted it here.

I actually went back to check it someone flagged it. Probably for gross abuse of the English language. lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

I was looking for some used fencing on craigslist, and came across an ad that said

USED COW

LOL


----------



## Farmgirl675

Saw one this morning for "3 withered boar goats".........someone get those guys some water!!


----------



## Guest

GingersMaMa said:


> Have you heard of this ? Half Ibex-Half Nubian Billy ?


Yep, there's a breeder for Nubian Ibex in Oklahoma. They are for real.


----------



## HoosierShadow

It's a typo in the ad not in the heading, but how about a kido/boer? hehe, thought that was cute. 

I think what gets me is people spelling boer - boar! Someone has a double registered buck listed and he calls him a boar goat! Seriously? I mean, there are pictures of the registration papers and it says BOER on those...sheesh...
so now when I browse the listings I make sure I ad boar into the search...heh.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HoosierShadow said:


> USED COW


HAHAHA!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats

> It's a typo in the ad not in the heading, but how about a kido/boer? hehe, thought that was cute.
> 
> I think what gets me is people spelling boer - boar! Someone has a double registered buck listed and he calls him a boar goat! Seriously? I mean, there are pictures of the registration papers and it says BOER on those...sheesh...
> so now when I browse the listings I make sure I ad boar into the search...heh.


I don't get it either... maybe they really wanted a pig..and that sounded to be the closest... .HeHe :laugh:


----------



## GingersMaMa

lilhill- I was just wondering , never heard of them, cool !
I seen an add awhile back- for sale black rooster (and they showed a black hen ) :greengrin:


----------



## amylawrence

just catching up after vacation, but I have to tell on my "hubbin." We raise "kinkos." I don't know how many times I've tried to help him say it correctly, it comes out "kinkos" every time. All I can think about is xeroxing the back end of my goat. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow

amylawrence said:


> just catching up after vacation, but I have to tell on my "hubbin." We raise "kinkos." I don't know how many times I've tried to help him say it correctly, it comes out "kinkos" every time. All I can think about is xeroxing the back end of my goat. :wink:


LOL!!!!! That's as bad as my husband calling one of our does 'one horn' because he couldn't remember her name! My 4yo <3 at the time we got her> had to remind him what her name was LOL :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

> LOL!!!!! That's as bad as my husband calling one of our does 'one horn' because he couldn't remember her name! My 4yo <3 at the time we got her> had to remind him what her name was LOL :laugh:


:ROFL: Men.. they are so cute.....LOL... :wink:


----------



## amylawrence

Hubbin also doesn't remember their names - except the one nice huge wether we had, and then he couldn't pronounce it. I was going with the Disney names at the time, and he was Mufasa (Lion King). Mufasa went to market last spring, but my husband still lovingly refers to his favorite big boy as "Musafa." I don't even correct any more. And ear tag numbers, well, if he can identify them correctly by that, I'll have to be satisfied. In the meantime, I still know them as Roz, Boo, Celia, Lady (twin Tramp sold), Snow White, Belle, Bambi, Doc, Woody, Fiona and Shrek and I can tell who is who from looking out the house all the way to the back of the pasture. Oh yeah, my mini donkey is Jasmine - he actually sometimes remembes HER name!!!


----------



## Frosty1

Just saw this one. Nothing to do with goats but still funny. P.S. If you can understand this you get 100 brownie points. 


l have two very cheep pigs for sale 75 it bis one male and one female 75.00 each today around 100to200wrgt


----------



## toth boer goats

:scratch: :laugh: :chin: :ROFL:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one from today - Neked hay for sale 
Thank you to all the flaggers for keeping me on top! I don't really see how flagging someone just so they go back to the top when they repost is a good way to get rid of em, but hey, works for me. I bet you flaggers aren't very good at playin chess either! 

Now, I'm curious as to how many clicked to read cause they need hay and
how many clicked to read cause they seen the word "neked"? It's all good, it takes all kinds for the world to go round, Christians an perverts! Lol

5x5.5, net wrapped bales, avg weight is about 1,300 lbs. We have different quality hay available, from Johnsongrass at $60/bale, to some native that may be carrying just a few broadleaf weeds but NO stickers at $80/bale, to some extremely clean very nice horse quality hay at $100/bale. Some delivery available.

Now for all my city people hay customers that weren't blessed with the god given sense us country boys were, a quick lesson in hay buying and basic high school geometry: when diameters are the same a 5' wide bale has exactly 25% more hay then a 4' wide bale based on volume. And since most hay being sold is 4x5 and mine is 5x5.5, when you figure volume of a cylinder (this is the geometry part so don't loose me now) by figuring pie x radius squared x width you will find that my bales are app 40% larger by volume then a 4x5.

And another thing! If you are going to ship hay in from some distance away do some shopping around and buy 5' wide bales. Truckers charge the same per mile whether they are 8' wide or 10' wide so you are essentially getting 2' of hay for as long as the trailer is and as tall as the pile is hauled for free.

I hope this "Farmer sense" helps in your hay buying decisions.

Reply by email with a phone number and I WILL call you back ASAP.

Thank You

P.S. If you show up in a mini van with a lawn mower trailer I will still load as many as you want, but I will NOT come get you when you break down within the first 2 miles! Don't be a retard!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:laugh: These all give me a nice laugh.


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMG!!! LOL!!!!!!!! I wanna email that person and say BRAVO!!!!! LOL!!! HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## packhillboers

We looked thru' CL last evening and came across some Burro/Nubian Goats for sale. The picture was Boer goats. Made us laugh hard.


----------



## packhillboers

Oh my word! and the one 'gingersmamma' posted is hilarious! That is just too funny.


----------



## GingersMaMa

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## jduwall

VickiH said:


> :laugh: I've got Le Munchies :ROFL:


me too.... :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow

So I got on craigslist just now, and in the free section they had this:

shit zhos 

WTH is that? LOL

Obviously...it's supposed to be Shih Tzu


----------



## SkyesRanch

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

These are the people that need to be sent back to first grade.


----------



## Mandara Farm

**** zhos??

Le Munchies??

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :GAAH: :doh: :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

SkyesRanch said:


> :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:
> 
> These are the people that need to be sent back to first grade.


HAHAH!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: You are too funny! People people people!! :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL I should have emailed them and told them how to spell it LOL


----------



## groovyoldlady

Forget Craig's list. At one of the local fairs there were entry catagories for Lamanachas and Nubrians.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

groovyoldlady said:


> Forget Craig's list. At one of the local fairs there were entry catagories for Lamanachas and Nubrians.


OMG!!!! :shocked: So please tell me, what are Lamanachas and Nubrians??? Never heard of them :chin: :shrug: :help:


----------



## VincekFarm

Was on craigslist earlier and saw a very interesting title..
" Overhausi Goat Buck" 
:ROFL:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Someone just posted a LaBoer Buckling for sale today. lol


----------



## goatsnmore

I've seen:

nuttered buck ready to breed
possibly bred dow
Bore buck
Nubon
doe maybe bread

I could go on and on. Whenever I'm in the mood for a laugh, I look at online goat ads.


----------



## GingersMaMa

goatsnmore said:


> I've seen:
> 
> nuttered buck ready to breed
> possibly bred dow
> Bore buck
> Nubon
> doe maybe bread
> OMG !!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## milkmaid

> doe maybe bread


What does that mean? They're not sure if she's a goat or a loaf of bread? They need to get glasses! :ROFL:


----------



## jaycee

OMG! I bought the wrong breed of goats! Where do I get one of those beer goats mentioned in this thread?? Talk about sustainable agriculture... I could quit my job


----------



## GingersMaMa

This was on there today !!! Cat poop/5buckets - $5 Awesome fertilizer.pure no additives WHAT IN THE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Then I went down and found this ! RE: Cat Poop ad---just want everyone to know CAT POOP IS NOT GOOD FERTILIZER AND IT IS POSION FOR A GARDEN

DO NOT USE ! ( hopefully no one will buy any !! )


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL these are all too funny!


----------



## packhillboers

Oh my word! Funny !


----------



## goatsnmore

I loved the nuttered buck ready to breed. I wasn't sure if they meant neutered, in which case breeding wouldn't work or if they were trying to give us a visual....nutted. lol


----------



## Frosty1

lol I saw an ad on therr the other day for guineas, except the person spelled it GEINES. ????? :ROFL: Also my brother found an ad for elephant poop. :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Baby chicks and young pulleys for sale :chin: Wonder what a pulley looks like


----------



## citylights

groovyoldlady said:


> Forget Craig's list. At one of the local fairs there were entry catagories for Lamanachas and Nubrians.


Isn't a Lamanacha a mexican musical instrument?


----------



## citylights

I just don't whichone is funnier: cat poop for sale -- doe maybe bread --- and on and on!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Ha! Next we'll be seeing 'bread dough' 

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## GingersMaMa

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## Frosty1

Mandara Farm said:


> Ha! Next we'll be seeing 'bread dough'
> 
> :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## goatsnmore

Mandara Farm said:


> Ha! Next we'll be seeing 'bread dough'
> 
> :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


Oh my heck! I have tears rolling down my face! That's hysterical!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: :lol: The CL folks really need to do their research before they put that kinda stuff up were the public can see it! :book:


----------



## GingersMaMa

got a male goat he think hes a bull he has with the cows • he has never seen another goat only when born pigmee. :chin: :greengrin:


----------



## goatsnmore

^ That's a post on craigslist? Oh my!


----------



## GingersMaMa

Yep :roll: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow... :shocked:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I just saw another ad that made me laugh!!! :laugh: http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/2665432217.html So, what is a Lamonch????????


----------



## Mandara Farm

>>>So, what is a Lamonch????????

Umm. onder: French version of 'the munchies'?


----------



## JackMilliken

Mini Goat Lover said:


> Someone just posted a LaBoer Buckling for sale today. lol


Laboers are a cross breed of a Lamancha and a Boer


----------



## JackMilliken

Dani-1995 said:


> What about the steer goats (wethers)? I swear its hard to believe some of those people actually own goats!


Lol :ROFL:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one from today --I'VE GOT A COUPLE OF PIGMY NANNIES FOR SALE. THEY'RE NOT THE LITTLE ONES. THEY ARE HEAVY BRED TO MY NUBIAN BUCK. THEY PROBABLY STILL HAVE A MONTH OR BETTER LEFT. BIG MILK PRODUCERS. THEY HAVE SOME PRETTY NEAT LOOKIN BABIES. BILLY PRODUCED 12 BABIES LAST YEAR AND ALL WERE NANNY BABIES. I GUESS WE'LL FIND OUT ON THIS BATCH IF HE'S ON A ROLL OR NOT. PICTURES BELOW ARE OF MY TWO NANNIES. BLACK ONE AND THE BLUE ONE ARE THE TWO THAT ARE GOING. THEY'RE BOUT 4-5 YRS OLD.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

They are all too much!!


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one :roll: 

I love this little guy. Hes so sweet. His name is brendon. Got him from a co-worker at water one that moved away to Montana. Needs a new home. Call anytime Im laid off just need this ol dog gone. dont email i never check it. Just give me a call


----------



## Dreamchaser

Wow. I think they did not mean to post THOSE pics.


----------



## Randi

I would have dared him to call the authorities and invited him over for tea :greengrin: 

I will have to start reading CL!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Oh no here's another one from today! This is so sad !

I have 2 full blood nubian goats that need a new job. 1 is weathered (Blonde) he is very docile and his name is Rosco. The X-large brown goat in the other pic loves the ladies and needs a few to call his own. His name is Gary and both goats are extrememly friendly and love attention. They will follow you around and eat out of your hand. I have had both goats since they were a day old. Unfortunately, I need to find them another home.

I also have a bread pigmy. She is about to hae babies. She usually has two kids. The father is Gary the large full blood brown nubian in picture.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Oh that is sad!


----------



## keren

Australia equivalents ... 

"for sale, goat. Special white."

"wanted cow. Will pay up to $30."


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's sad GingersMaMa  I did have to laugh at the "bread Pigmy" part though :laugh:



keren said:


> Australia equivalents ...
> 
> "for sale, goat. Special white."
> 
> "wanted cow. Will pay up to $30."


 :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Song

This CL ad cracked me up! :ROFL:



> Registered Nigerian Dwarf Buck (has sired other breeds). This is a *GOAT*, for the lady that thought this was a bunny. Big difference, and not so cuddly.
> 
> Maple Breeze Kodiak (you can google him). He is all blonde, bearded, and very macho.
> 
> Just helped 4 does on the way to being mommas in the spring.
> 
> Will host here, Helvetia area. $50 for 3 days, feed and goat honeymoon suite. Includes mood lighting and fresh beverages, chicken voyeurs optional but likely.


----------



## GingersMaMa

:ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## WarPony

Goat Song said:


> This CL ad cracked me up! :ROFL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicken voyeurs optional but likely.
Click to expand...

I bet this lady is an absolute HOOT to hang out with in real life.

A friend posted this to me on another forum asking what kind of goat a "bread goat" might be..... I think she was trying to make my head explode.



> She is three year old. She was bread to a boar billy. She is dew kid in March.


so much mindblowing goodness in so few words.


----------



## Randi

> Will host here, Helvetia area. $50 for 3 days, feed and goat honeymoon suite. Includes mood lighting and fresh beverages, chicken voyeurs optional but likely.


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Randi

> I also have a bread pigmy.


Rye or whole wheat? Is that a bread doe or a bred dough?


----------



## potentialfarm

Randi said:


> I also have a bread pigmy.
> 
> 
> 
> Rye or whole wheat? Is that a bread doe or a bred dough?
Click to expand...

 :thumb: Nice one Randi! :ROFL: :slapfloor: That bread dough is definitely la munchie!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:laugh: This thread is my daily laugh now!


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one --I HAVE A FEMALE LAMACHA GOAT SHE IS AROUND 1 1/2 YRS OLD SHE IS NOT A DAIRY GOAT AND DOES NOT HAVE PAPERS


----------



## newmama30+

Just found this one

"3 weened Holstein bull calves can band them for ya if you wanted have has nazelgin"


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GingersMaMa said:


> Here's one --I HAVE A FEMALE LAMACHA GOAT SHE IS AROUND 1 1/2 YRS OLD SHE IS NOT A DAIRY GOAT AND DOES NOT HAVE PAPERS


Oh my. :shocked: Well I guess a Lamacha is not considered a dairy goat :laugh: I have never heard of a Lamacha :chin:


----------



## Frosty1

Well....... I'm PRETTY sure that MY "LaMachas" are dairy goats...... I COULD be wrong though..... :laugh:


----------



## goatsnmore

Need to sale 3 yr old wither. He breed many times always has 2-3.

:chin: hmmm


----------



## Frosty1

WHAT?!?!?!?!!!!!! I have never known a wether to be able to BREED!!!! ROFL ROFL That must be a super wether..... :laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm

Ah, the age old question: Wither the Wether truly IS a Wether???

btw, what on earth IS a WITHER??? :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid

Withers are the top of the shoulders. Must be selling for meat, otherwise they wouldn't sell just part of a goat. :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

goatsnmore said:


> Need to sale 3 yr old wither. He breed many times always has 2-3.


OMG!!! :shocked: I have never known a wether to be able to breed :roll: Is he super goat????! :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Need to sale 3 yr old wither. He breed many times always has 2-3.


That is a bit odd.... :shocked: :laugh:


----------



## Randi

> Need to sale 3 yr old wither.





> btw, what on earth IS a WITHER??? :laugh:





> Withers are the top of the shoulders.


I would think that is some pretty stale meat!! :laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm

:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## mjhetz

on my local craigslist, someone posted: Free Compost Worms!!

then when I checked out the ad, the idiot was trying to sell worms that were in his cow's shit. I kid you not. He even posted pictures. I'm guessing I'm not the only one who flagged him, even though he kept trying for several days, then the message would disapear. I really hope none of the tree huggers here got any of his "free compost worms"

Mary Jane
Ithaca, NY


----------



## GingersMaMa

here's one ... 1 1/2 year old miniture darft nigerian goat ??? What's a darft ??? :slapfloor: two words ... Spell check !!


----------



## Randi

No Darft Goats on My farm!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GingersMaMa said:


> here's one ... 1 1/2 year old miniture darft nigerian goat ??? What's a darft ??? :slapfloor: two words ... Spell check !!


 :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## Gumtree

this topic is a total crack up........



Randi said:


> No Darft Goats on My farm!!


 this was me :ROFL: when I read & pictured that ^

:idea: comic strip anyone?????

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one - Buddy has the strighter hornsand has waddles on his neck he is able to breed and he has produced all females so far.
Bouncer is bigger has the all girl track record. both for $90.00 willing to trade one for a breeding male no waddles mostly tan, prefer no horns. Will de-bud the right youngster. prefer small mimi pygme's because of youngsters...kids...mine not goats=-)
Boys are nasty but I do not know what the stinking means.


----------



## Randi

> Boys are nasty but I do not know what the stinking means.


WoW!......Should we tell her........ :laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm

:ROFL: :doh: :slapfloor:


----------



## GingersMaMa

:doh: :roll: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Randi said:


> Boys are nasty but I do not know what the stinking means.
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!......Should we tell her........ :laugh:
Click to expand...

I really think we should :ROFL: :doh: :scratch:


----------



## Goat Song

:ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## .:Linz:.

Someone around here has a "pygmy breeding billy" for sale.


----------



## GingersMaMa

here's another .... Crazy Mean Rooster!! "Demon"** Price Reduced** - $100 The meanest, sneaky, lowdown, back attacking machine of a Rooster ever breed! Ain't ever been a meaner Rooster on the face of the earth. Guard Rooster!

We might trade for guns, ducks or a good Jack Ass or Mule. Or wood post!

Brother to the (sorta) World Famous Rooster "Devil"!


----------



## Randi

:ROFL: :doh:


----------



## ettasmama

Sadly I bet Demon is a cockfighting rooster.  Around here regular roosters are free.


----------



## Randi

> Sadly I bet Demon is a cockfighting rooster.  Around here regular roosters are free.


Oh, that's awful!! I guess I'm pretty naive. I would never have thought of such a thing! Around here nothing is free, but nobody would by a rooster like that!!


----------



## GingersMaMa

The rooster looks to be to me a boiler Cornish rock cross ( I had 20 that I sold for 5.00 ea ) not a Game stag :roll:


----------



## GingersMaMa

:roll: :roll: :roll: here's another thatmakes me mad !!! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Pure Nigerian Dwarf 3 years old, freshened 2x, possibly pregnant by either alpine buck or pure heavy milk line Saanen. Still milks $200 papers

These goats are our dearest family. It makes us upset that we have to see them go.


----------



## GingersMaMa

4 sale 3-4 year old pygmy Nanny, always has twins, probably bred to a Nubian Buck :roll:


----------



## Randi

> Anatolian/Lamancha cross
> Have a couple bucks for sale, very friendly, kinda too much.lol Need a new home, they try to mount my daughter, when she goes in the field..Looking to get our 50 back out of them, but will accept any reasonable offer, we live in pierce city, and thanks for your time


Must be a dog of a goat!!


----------



## GingersMaMa

I was like "okay, a dog goat ? " :greengrin:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer

This one is from the Ottawa area on Kijiji:

Nuban cross goat
Hi I have a nuban cross buck for sale. He was born this spring he is active billy. He bwas trying to breed his sisters so I had to slit them. For more info please contact. OB


----------



## milkmaid

> Anatolian/Lamancha cross


I didn't know that was possible! :ROFL:



> He bwas trying to breed his sisters so I had to slit them.


Oh dear. That doesn't sound so good. :slapfloor:


----------



## Mandara Farm

Anatolian/Lamancha cross... Hmm
Dog + Goat = Doat? Or maybe Gog?
:laugh:


----------



## Goat Song

I wanna' see pictures of the goat/dog! :greengrin:


----------



## jaycee

Here's another doozy from craigslist that I saw referenced elsewhere. Can't figure out why none of the other goats like him... hehe

http://amarillo.craigslist.org/grd/2698002751.html


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Lol. That is no goat. It looks like one of my neighbors sheep.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

jaycee said:


> Here's another doozy from craigslist that I saw referenced elsewhere. Can't figure out why none of the other goats like him... hehe
> 
> http://amarillo.craigslist.org/grd/2698002751.html


 :doh: People!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow ...that isn't even a goat.... :scratch:


----------



## Mandara Farm

The Great! The One and Only.... Hereford Goat! 
:laugh:


----------



## Frosty1

Mandara Farm said:


> The Great! The One and Only.... Hereford Goat!
> :laugh:


 :applaud: :ROFL:

I wonder if they've tried to breed that "goat" to anything..... Hmmm could be interesting. Sheep + goat = Shoat? Geep? :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa

here's one - I would like to have dehorn Nubian nanny goat is about be freshen or in milking. She doesn't have to be purebred, she can be cross with Kinder (pygmy/nubian), or Mini-Nubian (Nigerian Dwarf/Nubian). She don't have too be register or recorded grade goat. No CL, abcess or any other disease on the place and pass it to the goat.


----------



## logansmommy7

Mandara Farm said:


> Anatolian/Lamancha cross... Hmm
> Dog + Goat = Doat? Or maybe Gog?
> :laugh:


My exact thoughts...LOL! :slapfloor:


----------



## JackMilliken

Frosty1 said:


> Mandara Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Great! The One and Only.... Hereford Goat!
> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> :applaud: :ROFL:
> 
> I wonder if they've tried to breed that "goat" to anything..... Hmmm could be interesting. Sheep + goat = Shoat? Geep? :greengrin:
Click to expand...

Lol, though actually there is such a thing as a sheep goat cross: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheep%E2%80%93goat_chimera


----------



## jaycee

I had to revive this thread for this ad I just saw on CL about the mean husband who will "make us eat ... our pet".

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/2976182020.html


----------



## KW Farms

I saw one the other day that was for a "baby pygmy" who was clearly a buckskin nigerian or cross. It said she is brown eyed, but carries the blue eyed gene. :doh: First off, pygmies do not have blue eyes, secondly, blue eyes are dominant...not recessive, thirdly, you've got the breed wrong! I wish people would do a little more research...it would take five minutes to confirm or not confirm what you are putting in your ad and figure out what breed of goat you have.


----------



## KW Farms

Oh and another one... Butcher goats... still "in tacked." :laugh:


----------



## xymenah

One person was selling multiple goats the other day. The add has since gone but these are some of the funny things they said. Have three doughs, one is a rare ear less breed, one is a Boara cross and the other is an Alpinie. Also have withers.


----------



## Mandara Farm

>>>still "in tacked."

:slapfloor: 

And three doughs, huh? Are they bread? :laugh:


----------



## jaycee

xymenah said:


> One person was selling multiple goats the other day. The add has since gone but these are some of the funny things they said. Have three doughs, one is a rare ear less breed, one is a Boara cross and the other is an Alpinie. Also have withers.


Hehe yes I've seen quite a few "withered" goats on craigslist. I always think "good grief get them some water fast"!


----------



## naturalgoats

Mandara Farm said:


> >>>still "in tacked."
> 
> :slapfloor:
> 
> And three doughs, huh? Are they bread? :laugh:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## naturalgoats

jaycee said:


> Hehe yes I've seen quite a few "withered" goats on craigslist. I always think "good grief get them some water fast"!


Yeah I've seen withered to.. but I always wonder.... yeah so what? all goat are!
M.


----------



## milkmaid

:ROFL:


> And three doughs, huh? Are they bread? :laugh:


Yes! I knead a bread dough! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

milkmaid said:


> :ROFL:
> 
> 
> 
> And three doughs, huh? Are they bread? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I knead a bread dough! :slapfloor:
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:



jaycee said:


> I had to revive this thread for this ad I just saw on CL about the mean husband who will "make us eat ... our pet".
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/2976182020.html


Do they think the turkeys and pigs will be safe???? lol!


----------



## Coraxfeather

I am laughing so hard I scared my little lambey Abby who was laying at my feet. I got to look closer at the adds on CL.


----------



## Coraxfeather

Oh ya I was looking on my L and found this add

female goat, gives 2 large babies each year. starting over with new herd. $150.00 if interested please call or text ***********

Sent her a email and she said the breed was billy goat and she wanted to get into a small breed of goat.


----------



## rosti

I just found a Kinko/Boar and a LaMacha/Boar.


----------



## toth boer goats

> I am laughing so hard I scared my little lambey Abby who was laying at my feet. I got to look closer at the adds on CL.


 :ROFL:


----------



## GoatJoy

Mandara Farm said:


> >>>still "in tacked."
> 
> :slapfloor:
> 
> And three doughs, huh? Are they bread? :laugh:


 :ROFL:


----------



## BareCreekFarm

LOL These are too funny! There is some crazy stuff on craigslist! :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Rogersfarm

LOL ! Today I saw registered "Bore" goats and thought if they take the time and effort to have registered animals then they should know how to spell the names properly. Also, we have seen ALOT of brush goats too. Like what does that even mean??


----------



## mink81

I have seen "Bore" and "Boar"...and pigmies...all in one day...


----------



## Goober

Check out the first pic - you think they put enough tags in her ear?!

http://orlando.craigslist.org/grd/2981617560.html


----------



## naturalgoats

poor baby!
M


----------



## WarPony

Some is selling goats that are "debutted" on my local craigslist.

*giggle*


----------



## milkmaid

Debutted actually sounds kinda nice! I wonder how it's done? :laugh:


----------



## pennyspasture

I saw that one too WarPony. hehe 
On a positive note, my two nubians were purchased off of craigslist and the one that has already kidded is producing too much milk for her kids and I am milking out about a quart a day from her and the babies bellies are always full. On top of that she kidded twin does. So you can find a good deal.


----------



## Mandara Farm

>>>you think they put enough tags in her ear?!

Poor bay indeed! All she needs now is a stud collar and a tattoo of a rose on her on her butt. Maybe a thick black liner around her eyes to go completely goth :laugh:


----------



## Goober

Possible breed misidentification?

http://ocala.craigslist.org/grd/3034059666.html


----------



## GingersMaMa

:greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goober said:


> Possible breed misidentification?
> 
> http://ocala.craigslist.org/grd/3034059666.html


LOL! you think!? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

I always have to post this one when I come across a CL thread.

A few months back I ran across an ad on my local CL. They guy was selling Boar does that were all in foal.

I've never seen a male pig/goat and certainly not one that is pregnant with a foal...but what do I know.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Here a few more from today

pygmy fainting goats all sizes..male and female..

I have a bottle males baby pygmy/boar cross goats that are ready for a new home

Weathered Goats - $130


----------



## bessmiller

Here's one I found that made me laugh:

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/grd/2999386032.html

Boras for the bar-bq anyone?


----------



## KaleysDream

Found one today

"Ram for breading". 

Clearly this is a goat, not a sheep.


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one -This is Wally. He was born in May 2011. He is registered as a full myotonic (fainting goat). He was shown in the pygmy class at county fair and was the Grand Champion Pygmy Buck. He will not be much bigger than he is now. He loves attention. He does stiffen up and fall over if he is really scared or if a bigger goat head butts him.


----------



## Gumtree

KaleysDream said:


> Found one today
> 
> "Ram for breading".
> 
> Clearly this is a goat, not a sheep.


May i ask what BREADING is lol?????

might raise some sort of dough i guess........... :ROFL:


----------



## Goat Luvr

Here's one:
billy young 8 mouths old

That's a lot of mouths to feed!


----------



## ThreeHavens

An eight-mouthed goat? What a find!!


----------



## Goat Song

GingersMaMa said:


> Here's one -This is Wally. He was born in May 2011. He is registered as a full myotonic (fainting goat). He was shown in the pygmy class at county fair and was the Grand Champion Pygmy Buck. He will not be much bigger than he is now. He loves attention. He does stiffen up and fall over if he is really scared or if a bigger goat head butts him.


 :shocked: :shocked: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: Hey, can I put my Nubians in the Nigerians' class??? Maybe I'll win some trophies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!! way too funny! all of you!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## GingersMaMa

I mean COME ON how can he be reg as a ' full myotonic ' and was shown in the pygmy class and won the Grand Champion Pygmy Buck ? :roll: :ROFL:


----------



## Gumtree

GingersMaMa said:


> I mean COME ON how can he be reg as a ' full myotonic ' and was shown in the pygmy class and won the Grand Champion Pygmy Buck ? :roll: :ROFL:


Well I suppose at least he didn't win the Grand Champion Alpine *Doe *
:ROFL: :slapfloor: :whatgoat:


----------



## GingersMaMa

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## GingersMaMa

just found this - 
I bought this doe from a friend. She was the only goat they had an needed her gone. I have had her for awhile and I raise all boer goats and she just isn't fitting in. She is said to be bred to a full blood boer buck. She is getting pushed around by the herd queen where she is at. I really want her to go to a loving home with goats her size. She is getting more soicalable towards me. I have been working with her. May 21st I trimmed her hooves, wormed her with Safe Guard(wormer that is safe for pregant does), and seven dusted her. I also believe she was dehorned.If interested please read our for sale policy before contacting me


----------



## DavyHollow

I'm always really cautious about posting now, one typo and i'd get put up in this thread!! :ROFL: but anyways

My funny craigslist experience:
I posted an ad to sell my two boys (baby wethers) and some guy offered to trade a watch for them. A WATCH!! I mean, are you kidding me?? :roll: :roll: It was only worth like $50. I have a hate/love relationship with craigslist lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Have to share a local ad... it was too funny not to... :laugh:



> I GOT NINJA CATS!!!!!!!! (kittens)
> 
> WOW !!! Ninja cats go fast!! and I have NINJA CATS!!!!
> TRAINED in the art of litter box
> TOP NOTCH MOUSE ASSASSINS!!!!!!
> you haven't seen a mouser untill you have seen a ninja cat go after them vermin!!
> Suppose the power goes out???
> you can get endless hours of entertainment from just one ninja cat!!!!
> even more fun and laughter with TWO ninja cats!!!! Thats right we can and will double your order if you'd like at no additional cost
> WAIT what am I sayinG????
> NINJA CATS ARE FREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! call xxx-xxx-xxxx leave a message we can text pics of ninja cats
> BUT WAIT!!!!! Cat like reflexes are included with every ninja cat!!!!!! so hurry the last batch I had went fast like in two days so don't hesitate reserve yours now!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## KW Farms

:ROFL: ...great sense of humor there with those ninja cats. I would get one! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Have to share a local ad... it was too funny not to... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT NINJA CATS!!!!!!!! (kittens)
> 
> WOW !!! Ninja cats go fast!! and I have NINJA CATS!!!!
> TRAINED in the art of litter box
> TOP NOTCH MOUSE ASSASSINS!!!!!!
> you haven't seen a mouser untill you have seen a ninja cat go after them vermin!!
> Suppose the power goes out???
> you can get endless hours of entertainment from just one ninja cat!!!!
> even more fun and laughter with TWO ninja cats!!!! Thats right we can and will double your order if you'd like at no additional cost
> WAIT what am I sayinG????
> NINJA CATS ARE FREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! call xxx-xxx-xxxx leave a message we can text pics of ninja cats
> BUT WAIT!!!!! Cat like reflexes are included with every ninja cat!!!!!! so hurry the last batch I had went fast like in two days so don't hesitate reserve yours now!!!!! LOL!!!
Click to expand...

 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats

> :ROFL: ...great sense of humor there with those ninja cats. I would get one! :laugh:


 HeHe...I know .... :ROFL:


----------



## KamiYagi

Not about but had to post. It had a picture of what looked to be a fat Jack Russel/Beagle/Pit

"Hi there,
My name is Jack,and I'm a full blooded Terrior! I love to be around kids, genital around your little ones and love to play. My family is getting ready to move and can't have pets any more. I need lots of room to run and a kind caring family. I have all my shots and records, my owners have taken really good care of me! I do some tricks, sit, stay, love to play ball, dance, and even say, "Mama"! I'm very easy to train : 0
If you'd like me as a part of your family contact mine by this email!
P.s I'm all so a good guard dog 
"


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL:


----------



## Goober

Well, at least they are upfront about where he likes to stick his nose.


----------



## RPC

WHAT is an Australian mini goat? Personally I think the sire looks like a Nigerian dwarf but that's just me.

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/grd/3062811712.html


----------



## Goat Luvr

Either these people are color blind or I am!!

http://columbusga.craigslist.org/grd/3051039188.html

White? If he's supposed to be white I do not want to go near his head and neck.....


----------



## Gumtree

RPC said:


> WHAT is an Australian mini goat? Personally I think the sire looks like a Nigerian dwarf but that's just me.
> 
> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/grd/3062811712.html


http://www.australianminiaturegoat.com. ... dtypes.htm

no such thing as a australian mini goat......
Because there is a *least 3* different breeds of mini goats here....lol


----------



## DDFN

Goat Luvr said:


> Either these people are color blind or I am!!
> 
> http://columbusga.craigslist.org/grd/3051039188.html
> 
> White? If he's supposed to be white I do not want to go near his head and neck.....


Maybe he is just very dirty on the first half :laugh: JK Maybe they just thought they would call him by his largest amount of color?


Gumtree said:


> RPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT is an Australian mini goat? Personally I think the sire looks like a Nigerian dwarf but that's just me.
> 
> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/grd/3062811712.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.australianminiaturegoat.com. ... dtypes.htm
> 
> no such thing as a australian mini goat......
> Because there is a *least 3* different breeds of mini goats here....lol
Click to expand...

Maybe he is a couple of the different types or they just want him to sound fancy?


----------



## HoosierShadow

There is one on louisville craigslist that says

Boer and boar percentages

Heh...makes me laugh every time I see it!


----------



## GingersMaMa

2 1/2 year old buck, intact

3 1/2 year old nanny, intact.
:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMG explain to me how a doe is not intact? LOL


----------



## groovyoldlady

GingersMaMa said:


> 2 1/2 year old buck, intact
> 
> 3 1/2 year old nanny, intact.
> :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


 :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! too funny! 

The other day I saw 2 ND bucks and the pics were pygmys! Oy! :doh:


----------



## Goat Luvr

One person was selling a goat that they said was: "polled (born with small horn nub)".


----------



## nameless_alice

This thread always leaves me rolling. :ROFL: 

There was an ad in a local paper with "Boer Boats" for sale.
Most likely just a newspaper type-o but still hilarious.


----------



## GingersMaMa

Female is all brown. She is a triplet so she is small.
Male is black and white.
They both are fixed.
They are due for deworming in July.
They are about 16 weeks old.


----------



## goat luver 101

Le Munchie??? really??? :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## rjpcr

soooo funny!


----------



## Ducklady

Here is an ad I recently stumbled upon. It gave me a good laugh so I thought I'd share. Here it is copied directly from the ad.
Due to a recent law suit I am currently over stalked with Goats and Chickens. I will appreciate the trade and the Goat is in great condition and he is fully sheered. He humps a lot and likes carrots. The chickens are very fat and have huge breasts.


----------



## milkmaid

> "Boer Boats"


 :laugh:



> I am currently over stalked with Goats and Chickens.


 That sounds kinda scary!


----------



## bessmiller

> Due to a recent law suit I am currently over stalked with Goats and Chickens. I will appreciate the trade and the Goat is in great condition and he is fully sheered. He humps a lot and likes carrots. The chickens are very fat and have huge breasts.


Oh. My. Gosh. "He humps a lot and likes carrots." HAHAHAHA!!!

I wonder if this person actually read this at all after he/she wrote it. That really gave me a good laugh!


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL I think they meant for it to sound that way, someone who was just trying to be funny LOL

Well I was just browsing craigslist, and saw an ad for a pretty multi colored goat. BUT, they are claiming this goat is 100% boer but no papers.

I am no pro in breeds, but I do know there is no way that goat is a fullblood LOL

http://lexington.craigslist.org/grd/3096983720.html

Also thought I'd ad, that I keep seeing an ad for 4h goats. BUT what I think these people must not know is, it's already half way through the 4-H show season! The kids have to have the whethers tagged by the state before June 1st....same with breeding does, they have to be registered in the kids name before June 1st as well.....so no way those goats could be for 4H LOL


----------



## Shellshocker66

Oh I was laughing hard at this one...

Was looking at the farm and garden section and see "Breaded Dargon" and wondering why a food item is being sold in that section....

_____________________________________________________________________
*Breaded Dargon - $50*

I have a breaded dargon he is about 7 months old.
I have no time for him anymore.
I am asking 50 dollars for the dargon, tank, heat lamp, water dish, food dish, and his log that he loves so much.
I want him to go to a good home.
So if you would like him please call me at xxx-xxx-xxxx


----------



## FrankSandy

:stars: :stars: Thank You all for sharing, LOL I have not had a good laugh like this in months!! Had to post this CL one on Goats, First Grade Goats for sale 4 dose $150 takes all :wahoo: yeah educated Hmmm


----------



## GingersMaMa

Here's one - Does this doe look like a Nubian ? I'm not an expert but I dont think shes a Nubian :greengrin:

nubain milk goat - $150


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!


----------



## thegoatgirl

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: OMG, that is SOOOOOO FUNNY!!!!!! And that is NOT a Nubian! It's most likely a Alpine!!! :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A live weed waker anyone?!

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/3101244138.html


----------



## ksalvagno

Anyone need an urban assault vehicle? It probably could be used as a light duty farm vehicle. :ROFL: It still cracks me up to look at this ad. :ROFL:

http://mansfield.craigslist.org/cto/3071569226.html


----------



## milkmaid

> A live weed waker anyone?!
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/3101244138.html


Haha! Cute ad and neat idea! I especially like the "green fence"! I wonder if they get a lot of customers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ not sure if they do... first time I'v seen the ad... But I have seen gots with the 'green fence' LOL! but it didn't hold them in they were running across the road! LOL!


----------



## AJJ Farm

LOL saw an ad recently selling Goays. Can't even spell goat right. Geezzzz. LOL


----------



## Goober

Not a goat, but are they kidding?! You can find young horses around here for less than $500.

http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/grd/3104509539.html

In case it goes away, here is the text: I have a 22 year young horse that is 16.3hh just started under saddle ready to be trained your way. I feel she would be an excellent dressage prospect or jumper. To approved homes only. Just because my price is low doesn't mean she will go just anywhere. If you are interested in seeing her, please email me telling me why you would be a good home and if your ambitions are dressage or jumping.

PS no scam or spoof emails or I will report you. Also, I will not accept paypal so don't ask

The pic is of a very swaybacked old mare.


----------



## GingersMaMa

:roll: :slapfloor:


----------



## Goober

Another misID'ing of goat breeds...

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/grd/3106154488.html


----------



## TexasRanger

Someone save this poor doe. 
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/3124684048.html
Guy wants to sell a buck and doe for $180. Says the doe looks like she will have triplets, I disagree. 
















Interesting "Pygmy"
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/3091117009.html


> I have a nigerian Pygmy goat that I bought thinking it would be fun to raise but I don't have time for him he is still intact he was born on march 7 this year


With those ears, I think there's more then just Nigerian in the woodpile.


----------



## jbreithaupt

This thread has absolutely made me laugh tonight!! I so needed it and I just want to thank each one of you who posted something !!! WOW


----------



## goatsnmore

Posted today: Two does, 1 year 4 months old, Virgins. Can be bred from November to April. Pets, Adorable, Championship bloodlines. Would like to sell together. Bottle raised and loved dearly. Pocatello 208-478-9048

Virgins? Can only be bred from November to April? hmmmm


----------



## HoosierShadow

I haven't been scanning craigslist as much, but just happened to get on there, and came across this ad...

OMG, the goat in the 2nd pic looks like it's dying! The one in the first picture even from that distance looks like skin and bones!! that's so awful...I feel so bad for them, and the nerve people think of selling them for that much...trying to make $$ off of sickly looking animals... So sad 

http://lexington.craigslist.org/grd/3185631718.html


----------



## Mandara Farm

As funny as some of these ads are, they're pretty damning evidence of our American educational system... Hope the goaties in need get a good home soon.


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! Just saw an ad on CL for two goats

Two Goats for sale 


Toggenberg Bread 


Female is Toggenberg x Nubain 1 Year old was running with Purebread Puck Goat so maybe in kid ! 90 Euro nearest offer 


Puck is Purebread Toggenberg 1 Year old 

40 Euro 


OR 130 FOR BOTH !!


Call or Text any time

I didnt know there was goat bread, wonder what NubianxToggenburg bread would taste like? It seems to me that they are selling bread and goats, a very interesting combination!


----------



## Tayet

Just found this thread and I love it! :ROFL: 

I just posted two of my doelings on CL and saw this:

3 young dairy whethers 

hahaha! People these days...


----------



## DDFN

That is so sad I really feel sorry for those poor goats. I hope they find good homes that will get them back in shape or that the person will get reported since they posted there phone number.

I had came across some craiglist ads lately that make you think twice about people. Will have to see if I can find one or two of them.


----------



## Zarafia

HoosierShadow said:


> I haven't been scanning craigslist as much, but just happened to get on there, and came across this ad...
> 
> OMG, the goat in the 2nd pic looks like it's dying! The one in the first picture even from that distance looks like skin and bones!! that's so awful...I feel so bad for them, and the nerve people think of selling them for that much...trying to make $$ off of sickly looking animals... So sad
> 
> http://lexington.craigslist.org/grd/3185631718.html


That's just criminal!


----------



## Tayet

That's disgusting. How could you treat any animal like that??


----------



## HoosierShadow

There's one today....not horrible, but I kept thinking at the end of the message...'after all it's just a goat?' Ummm.... :roll:

http://louisville.craigslist.org/wan/3189705306.html


----------



## ThreeHavens

HoosierShadow said:


> There's one today....not horrible, but I kept thinking at the end of the message...'after all it's just a goat?' Ummm.... :roll:
> 
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/wan/3189705306.html


That's just nonsense. These are not "just goats", we pour our hearts and souls into these animals. They aren't worth any less than any other animal.


----------



## primal woman

I saw that ad on cl for those two 'black' billy goats. How awful. That one on the ground is a Boer and is not black and looks like it is in awful bad shape. And look at all that grass, how on earth could that happen? How sad.


----------



## Zarafia

Woodhavenfarm said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's one today....not horrible, but I kept thinking at the end of the message...'after all it's just a goat?' Ummm.... :roll:
> 
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/wan/3189705306.html
> 
> 
> 
> That's just nonsense. These are not "just goats", we pour our hearts and souls into these animals. They aren't worth any less than any other animal.
Click to expand...

Wheres the "like" button?


----------



## meluvgoats

Goats are cool and great friends!!! They arent "just goats" :veryangry: :angry: :GAAH: :hair: :shrug: And I seriously doubt a 6yr old works hard on a farm :? After all he's only 6, can do that much physical work. :?


----------



## rosti

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/grd/3193546575.html

I hope somebody will take her......


----------



## toth boer goats

> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/grd/3193546575.html
> 
> I hope somebody will take her......


 What a sad thing...I pray... someone gets her too....  ray:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer

That's so sad.  
Its too bad she is not here, I would offer to go help. ray:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Whew! I was worried there for a minute. I JUST posted an ad on CL to sell my 3 wethers. I was afraid I'd screwed it up and you were all shaking your heads at me! 

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/3198440739.html

Here's my ad. I'm not trolling for sales here, but please do let me know if should change anything.


----------



## Goat Song

rosti said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/grd/3193546575.html
> 
> I hope somebody will take her......


I was just jumping on here to post that ad! So sad... I live really close to where she is, but I don't have the funds to help the poor thing out. I already had to deal with a doe in that same predicament back in February. It belonged to some friends of mine, but they couldn't afford a vet to come out and perform the c-section. I tried my best to get that kid out, but it was too big.  The doe ended up being put down.

@ Groovyoldlady: Your goat kids are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

@Groovyoldlady 
Your goats are adorable, the ad looks great and sounds professional, not like not some ads you come across :roll:


----------



## JustKidding

Or the " I have a flopy eared gelded goat ." I See how they got an F- in goat class. :whatgoat: 
:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## NigerianGirl

we went to see a lady about trading a Nigerian for a Lamancha and when we got there it was a mini not only that we looked at her "french alpine" it was the same size as a kinder and looked like a pygmy :chin: was unaware they could be so small but it was pure bred


----------



## NigerianGirl

or so she said


----------



## HoosierShadow

groovyoldlady said:


> Whew! I was worried there for a minute. I JUST posted an ad on CL to sell my 3 wethers. I was afraid I'd screwed it up and you were all shaking your heads at me!
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/3198440739.html
> 
> Here's my ad. I'm not trolling for sales here, but please do let me know if should change anything.


LOL Well if there is anything wrong with the ad, it's the fact that I can't come have them LOL They are absolutely adorable!! I hope they find wonderful homes


----------



## JustKidding

HoosierShadow said:


> groovyoldlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! I was worried there for a minute. I JUST posted an ad on CL to sell my 3 wethers. I was afraid I'd screwed it up and you were all shaking your heads at me!
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/3198440739.html
> 
> Here's my ad. I'm not trolling for sales here, but please do let me know if should change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Well if there is anything wrong with the ad, it's the fact that I can't come have them LOL They are absolutely adorable!! I hope they find wonderful homes
Click to expand...

I had two goats that look like one of them. you are just a state over. Now I just need to trick my Dad. :think:


----------



## xymenah

Click for Craigslist post

Umm really? Pure blood red head huh?


----------



## xymenah

Oh just found another one. The virgin milker. Look at her udder O.O


----------



## TheMixedBag

Yeep....her udder and her feet....bullcrap she hasn't been bred. I don't think precocious udders would get that big, expecially for a non freshener.


----------



## xymenah

I know they can get that big because Beeps did and she produced milk for three years before she kid. However I don't think she needs to be milked at all with those teats or lack of and attachments. Plus your right she does need her hooves trimmed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yikes is all I can say!


----------



## KW Farms

It is funny hearing about some of these ads...BUT if you want to post...leave the ad and contact info. out. Just mention what was written. Linking to someone's ad, poking fun...is not nice and could potentially hurt a sale for that person. Put yourself in someone else's shoes...maybe they are new to goats or not a goat person...or didn't use spellcheck...things happen. No one's perfect.


----------



## toth boer goats

> It is funny hearing about some of these ads...BUT if you want to post...leave the ad and contact info. out. Just mention what was written. Linking to someone's ad, poking fun...is not nice and could potentially hurt a sale for that person. Put yourself in someone else's shoes...maybe they are new to goats or not a goat person...or didn't use spellcheck...things happen. No one's perfect.


 I totally agree... :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens

toth boer goats said:


> It is funny hearing about some of these ads...BUT if you want to post...leave the ad and contact info. out. Just mention what was written. Linking to someone's ad, poking fun...is not nice and could potentially hurt a sale for that person. Put yourself in someone else's shoes...maybe they are new to goats or not a goat person...or didn't use spellcheck...things happen. No one's perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree... :thumb:
Click to expand...

I know I would feel pretty horrible if I was new to goats and was being poked at.


----------



## liz

KW Farms said:


> It is funny hearing about some of these ads...BUT if you want to post...leave the ad and contact info. out. Just mention what was written. Linking to someone's ad, poking fun...is not nice and could potentially hurt a sale for that person. Put yourself in someone else's shoes...maybe they are new to goats or not a goat person...or didn't use spellcheck...things happen. No one's perfect.


 :thumbup:


----------



## JustKidding

Poor goat.
How do you show a posting?


----------



## KW Farms

You don't. If you want to tell us something you read in an ad...that is fine. But don't show or link to the ad itself. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Poor goat.
> How do you show a posting?





> You don't. If you want to tell us something you read in an ad...that is fine. But don't show or link to the ad itself. :thumb:


To our members.... :thumb: 
You have to understand ...that we don't know the whole story behind some of these sad ads...we should not judge them... if we do not know all the facts....there may be true fact.. that some of these people are seeking help....for the goat or goats.... trying to get them a new home... that can better provide for them... You all know.. the high cost of feed and such.....
Just think... if someone that placed a craigslist ad... seen their ad and contact info spread all over the world .... being made fun of... or.. making others think ...that they are bad people ...in which some.. may not be at all....would be so sad... 
I am not saying that they are all innocent...but we don't know the whole story.... We are friendly and caring people here on the TGS..I hate to say it but... some of the craigslist responses are a bit out there.... Remember our modo "Keep it Friendly...keep it fun... :wink: :thumb: 


Some people are just learning...and may not know.. how to spell things properly...we are here to teach...not criticize... :wink: 

With the funny things on craigslist... we like hearing about them ...only if... it is not making fun of any person...animal ect.... but please... do not... as mentioned ...place a link to the ad or contact info.... thanks everyone.... :grouphug:


----------



## JustKidding

Ok. I will just post the hole ad.


----------



## JustKidding

Never mind there was nothing wrong with it--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## toth boer goats

> Ok. I will just post the hole ad.





> Never mind there was nothing wrong with it


 We have already explained... that posting a link to Craigslist ads... is not acceptable.... please accept this...


----------



## Zarafia

I was looking around on CL yesterday and saw quite a few goat ads. Everything from gorgeous registered nubian does with Humungous udders going for $375 and up, to lots of unregistered "minis" (mostly horned) to the ad that amused me the most. It was advertising a couple nigerian-ish looking wethers, with horns. They looked pretty good. But her description of them cracked me up, "two young wethers. Very sweet and friendly. Not meat goats, just plain old brush goats." LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

> I was looking around on CL yesterday and saw quite a few goat ads. Everything from gorgeous registered nubian does with Humungous udders going for $375 and up, to lots of unregistered "minis" (mostly horned) to the ad that amused me the most. It was advertising a couple nigerian-ish looking wethers, with horns. They looked pretty good. But her description of them cracked me up, "two young wethers. Very sweet and friendly. Not meat goats, just plain old brush goats." LOL


 :laugh: :wink:


----------



## rosti

toth boer goats said:


> Poor goat.
> How do you show a posting?
> 
> 
> 
> [quote:3o17s8jy]You don't. If you want to tell us something you read in an ad...that is fine. But don't show or link to the ad itself. :thumb:
Click to expand...

To our members.... :thumb: 
You have to understand ...that we don't know the whole story behind some of these sad ads...we should not judge them... if we do not know all the facts....there may be true fact.. that some of these people are seeking help....for the goat or goats.... trying to get them a new home... that can better provide for them... You all know.. the high cost of feed and such.....
Just think... if someone that placed a craigslist ad... seen their ad and contact info spread all over the world .... being made fun of... or.. making others think ...that they are bad people ...in which some.. may not be at all....would be so sad... 
I am not saying that they are all innocent...but we don't know the whole story.... We are friendly and caring people here on the TGS..I hate to say it but... some of the craigslist responses are a bit out there.... Remember our modo "Keep it Friendly...keep it fun... :wink: :thumb: 


Some people are just learning...and may not know.. how to spell things properly...we are here to teach...not criticize... :wink: 

With the funny things on craigslist... we like hearing about them ...only if... it is not making fun of any person...animal ect.... but please... do not... as mentioned ...place a link to the ad or contact info.... thanks everyone.... :grouphug:[/quote:3o17s8jy]

I'm sorry. It never dawned on me although it makes perfect sense.......


----------



## toth boer goats

> I'm sorry. It never dawned on me although it makes perfect sense.......


 :wink:


----------



## meluvgoats

"toggenburg goat good milker

and first rate lawnmower !!"

LOL! The pic on the ad isnt even a Togg it looks like a SaanenxNubian :ROFL: 

I also saw yesterday somebody had posted up a pic of a brown goat and they said it was PB Saanen!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw one that the people said Saanan/Nubian cross.. All three goats had LaMancha ears... I guess they meant LaMancha not Saanan. LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow

toth boer goats said:


> I'm sorry. It never dawned on me although it makes perfect sense.......quote]
> 
> Same here! You have to admit though, some of it is hilarious, and not trying to be mean to anyone, just a good laugh, but not meant to be hurtful. Although there are some that really concern me, like extremely emaciated animals.
Click to expand...


----------



## toth boer goats

> Same here! You have to admit though, some of it is hilarious, and not trying to be mean to anyone, just a good laugh, but not meant to be hurtful. Although there are some that really concern me, like extremely emaciated animals.


 Yes.. some are hilarious.. and some are very sad... :hug:


----------



## xymenah

Yep just saw a sad one. A nine month old Nigerian doe pregnant to a Boer buck.


----------



## .:Linz:.

This one isn't Craigslist, it's in a book I got at the library...


----------



## GingersMaMa

:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!! That's rather funny!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I was cruising on craigslist tonight, and saw this ad, and really admired their setup! I couldn't imagine having this many goats, but with this set up it looks really good.

Anyway, just thought I'd share, looks nice and clean, airy and the goats all look really good/healthy 

http://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/3226926587.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! It looks really nice!!! I would love to go visit! LOL!


----------



## rosti

I just came across a "Cou Clair" Alpine doe. In the pictures she is clearly two-tone chamoisee. :scratch:


----------



## HoosierShadow

I've been seeing a lot of ads lately stating goats are 'boer' but they clearly do not look like boer. Seriously, what is up with that? In one ad there were goats in the background and none of them looked to be boer or even a high enough percentage to be called a boer. Sure, I see these ads, but I think I must have seen 3-4 different ones from the last couple of days...
There is one that is supposed to be 8-9mo and it looks like a baby with tiny horns and looks like a small goat, maybe a Pygmy or something similar.


----------



## JustKidding

I saw a milking baby cow.(Goat)


----------



## Stacykins

Oye, I just found this one on craigslist. 

I know awesome, purebred, papered boers can be sold for a lot of money, over a grand. But this person is asking _$675 each_ for very scrawny boer crosses. The doe in the first picture doesn't look to be in good condition. And the buck is very rough looking too.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Someone else must have been going through the same thing I just went through on craigslist...a woman I sold a doe and her buck kid too tried to sell them as papered animals when they weren't...someone else must have been cheated too! 

If you are buying a registered goat, check the paper work (Pedigree/ registration papers). If the parent's paper work is not in the person's name you are buying it from you CAN NOT get registration papers for any off spring you purchase from them. If they have not transfered the animals you are buying into their name, most Assoc will require you pay for all transfers from the person listed as the owner, to who they fill the paper work out then to you - this can get costly. Ask to see the paperwork and double check the names on the paper work match who you are buying the animal(s) off of, an honest breeder will not hesitate to show you the paperwork in their name.

Besides that I did see someone listing a kinko...hehe


----------

